# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Having A Conversation While Sleeping How Is That Possible???

## DreamTheater

My brother tells me that I often sit up and talk while sleeping.

But the weird thing is that sometimes my brother has conversations with me while I'm sleeping.  It's just small things but still it's really weird. Like he said this happened:

I sit up.
Me: <Brother>! <Brother>! Do you think I can go on the computer?
Brother: No. I think you're asleep
Me: Oh. Okay.
Then he said I fell back down.

I just think it's weird but also do I actually process information while sleeping?? My brother thinks that I would have done that even if he weren't there, but how did I respond to him??

----------


## Sanitas

> My brother tells me that I often sit up and talk while sleeping.
> 
> But the weird thing is that sometimes my brother has conversations with me while I'm sleeping.  It's just small things but still it's really weird. Like he said this happened:
> 
> I sit up.
> Me: <Brother>! <Brother>! Do you think I can go on the computer?
> Brother: No. I think you're asleep
> Me: Oh. Okay.
> Then he said I fell back down.
> ...



I've said some of the craziest stuff in my sleep. Since I'm a deep sleeper I'm never awoken by noise unless I've gotten a good amount of sleep or if it's an alarm clock. Many times, I've been known to sleep walk and talk to people in my household when disrupted by some sort of noise. One time I went to where my dad was watching a late night talk show and asked in a funny voice: "What are you doing?!" "Like...WHAT are you doing?". Another time I wandered into the kitchen and found a bench completely convinced it was my bed, and that the kitchen was my room. When my sister came in I screeched at her to "Get out of my room!" and asked, "Why are you here?". When I finally realized what was happening I just walked back to my room. Those are just the incidents I remember. There are always others that I hear about from time to time.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hahaha.  ::D:  I love sleep-talking stories.

I don't know how it happens, from a scientific pov!! Maybe SP that isn't working quite right, which would account for you to be able to move your face and talk?

----------


## Sanitas

And move your body. If someone tells me to do something when I'm in this mode, I will do it. I used to fall asleep on the couch and my dad would somehow get me to my room. One day I asked him and he said he just told me to move and I did.

----------


## TheConqueror89

Ahah, that made me remember a school trip about 5 years ago.

I was sitted on the bus next to a friend from my school and i was asleep. He said to me, as he was unsure if i was already asleep, "Are you sleeping?". Then I turned my head to him, said "What's up?" and landed with my head on the chair in front of me returning to sleep in a stupid position.

In the next morning he tells me what happened and i didn't remember anything at all.

Also my parents say i sometimes talk while sleeping but i don't sleepwalk, just talk.

----------


## Noogah

"Do you think I can use the computer?"

I soooo loled.

Anyway, it almost sounds to me like your subconcious is trying to figure out how the world works.

----------


## IrisRavenstar

My ex-husband used to talk in his sleep all the time.  One time I remember, I was pregnant with our first child, and we lived in a weird little place that was half trailer/half built-on house.  Our bedroom was part of the original trailer, and very small, with a bathroom built into the corner of the room, so being pregnant, I was up and in the bathroom a lot.  One night, I'm sitting in there, and here him say, "Iris, Iris, you're going to kill me!"  I said, "Why?"  He said, "I just dumped a blueberry pie all over the pillowcase!"  I laughed, and said, "Hey, you're dreaming, go back to sleep!"  I think my having to get up so often near the end of my pregnancy just kept sort of half waking him up, and he'd get confused and start talking.  A blueberry pie in bed would really have made a mess!

Another time we were living in Navy housing, and I woke up to see him standing next to the bed, patting his hands along the wall, and couldn't figure out what he could possibly be doing.  I asked him.  He answered, "I'm looking for the hole in the wall with fire in it!"  Again, I realized he was sleeping, and told him to get back in bed, go back to sleep.  He was on submarines, and all crew members had to know how to fix everything on board in case of an emergency, and I think this was during a time when he was studying some new stuff and it was affecting his dreams.  He was always worried the Navy would find out he talked in his sleep and consider him a security risk.  

Too funny, really!

----------


## Saturos

How do you know that your brother is not just messing with you?

----------


## Jakro

My brother talks too very much in his sleep. Though I haven't heard him talking much in years now. Once I was fetching milk from his room (he had a fridge in his room back then) in the middle of the night and he started talking. 
"What do you have in your hand?"
"Milk."
"Nice.."

We've had more complex discussions too, but that's only one I remember now since it's the most recent.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Lol, not so much a conversation, but while I was at snowboard camp a kid in my cabin sat straight up in his bed, said "Yeah man, they're making it with magna-traction like last year", and then lay back down. It was the funniest thing.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Once, when I was in girlscouts and sleeping in a cabin with other girls, they told me that I said extra sharp cheddar cheese over and over in my sleep.  LOL.  I love 10 year cheddar.  I don't know if they were lying or not, as I am older and know better. (I was in third grade).

----------


## CaLeB-

Could also be amnesia. It can happen if you wake up during a deep sleep early in the night and fall back to sleep soon after. I've had it happen a few times before, where I apparently said no to an offer from my friends to go see Transformers.

----------

